# R.I.P



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Man rang the local newspaper to place an obituary for his late wife... he only had a pound so could afford just three words, so he wrote 'Margaret is dead'. The clerk felt sorry for him so gave him another three words for free

It now says 'Margaret is dead. Fiesta for sale'


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: Cheesy But Nice


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

IMHO the man's tight.


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------

